# Mit BASIC Internetverbindung aufbauen



## toastie (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum, 

Ich bin zurzeit mit BASIC-Programmierung dran und würde gerne wissen ob man mit basic eine Verbindung mit dem I-net aufbauen kann.

Schonmal im vorraus DANKE

Thomas


----------



## DosCoder (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
Ja, es ist möglich (Das war doch deine Frage) .




Hier dürftest du unter dem Knoten "Internet, Modem und Lan" (links oben) eine Antwort auf das Wie finden:
http://www.antonis.de/faq/index.html

Ciao
DosCoder


----------



## toastie (15. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank

ich werde mir diese Seite mal durchlesen

Thomas


----------

